# Wow! What a pregnant belly! Babies has arrived!



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow Zita is just about to burst :shock: :lol:




























Her before-pregnancy-weight was 41 grams and today it's 79 grams, so she almost doubled her weight - i'm thinking huuuuuuge litter arriving very soon (she's 20 days pregnant)


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

:shock:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Forgot to mention the daddy to be - he's my big dove tan Santos, his weight is 58 gram and he's such a sweetie :love1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

That's one big baby belly-poor girl :lol: 
They're both lovely mice, look forward to seeing the Babes!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Babiiiiiiies :mrgreen: :mrgreen:










She had 13 babies this night, now she's being spoiled with some dried mealworms and cat kibble


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awwwww! Congrats!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

The Boggit keeper said:


> Awwwww! Congrats!


Thanks. I was a little concerned about the number of babies with that belly, but thank god she didn't deliver 20 pups :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

13's still alot  mum got a nanny to help?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Artuntaure said:


> 13's still alot  mum got a nanny to help?


No, i usually have 2 moms having babies at the same time to help each other with the babies, but not this time as i sold her friend a few weeks ago.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

The little fatties are getting some pigmentation now


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a lovely pileup! Congrats!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Moustress  I think they are cute too :love


----------

